# Buffed.de Bugs



## Groth (24. November 2008)

Hallo!

Seit ca. 3-4 Tagen habe ich die meißte Zeit auf buffed.de übelste Auszeiten und laggs. Vorallem die WoW-Datenbank läuft eher schlecht als recht. Klicke ich einen link an, beispielweise eine Quest o.ä. endet die Weiterleitung meißt mit einem XML Error oder "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden..."

Woran liegts?


Ist Buffed.de vllt aufgrund von WOTLK überfordert und es sind zuviele User gleichzeitig auf Buffed.de am surfen?

Lg, Jesasuke, US-Cho'gall


----------



## Kamui Shiro (24. November 2008)

jo lagt etwas


----------



## Fearhell (24. November 2008)

Seit Wotlk ist`s echt schlimm.
Ich muss teilweise bis zu 15 Minuten warten, in der Zeit 4 neue Suchen starten und komme trotztdem zu keinem Ergebnis..


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Die in der Serverwartung kommen nicht mehr zur Arbeit, weil sie nur noch WotLK zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher geht der Server nach und nach komplett in die Knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die in der Serverwartung kommen nicht mehr zur Arbeit, weil sie nur noch WotLK zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin erst 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw. wir haben das Problem im Blick - Downgrades, Upgrades der Datenbank-Software, weitere Code-Optimierungen etc. und Kontakt mit dem Rechenzentrum zu weiteren Analysen und Verbesserungen.


----------



## Blanche (17. Dezember 2008)

Neben den Fehlermeldungen hab ich noch das Problem, das ich keine Freundesanfrage annehmen kann. Wenn ich es versuche kommt immer diese Meldung: "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Anfrage konnte nicht angenommen werden."


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2008)

Blanche schrieb:


> Neben den Fehlermeldungen hab ich noch das Problem, das ich keine Freundesanfrage annehmen kann. Wenn ich es versuche kommt immer diese Meldung: "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Anfrage konnte nicht angenommen werden."



Ist das ein generelles PRoblem oder tritt das bei einer Person auf?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Finde, dass es schon besser geworden ist.


----------



## Sutosal (20. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das ein generelles PRoblem oder tritt das bei einer Person auf?



Ich habe es auch manchmal, vornehmlich in der Rushour, also wenn viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf buffed.de surfen.
Meistens ist das so um Mittags rum zw. 12 un 14 Uhr.

MfG


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

Buffed ohne laggs kann ich mir schon garnich mehr vorstellen. Irgendwie hat man sich schon daran gewöhnt ^^


----------



## Blanche (22. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das ein generelles PRoblem oder tritt das bei einer Person auf?



Also bisher ist es bei einer Anfrage aufgetreten. Ich habe aber noch keine weiteren Anfragen bekommen um zu testen, obs ein generelles Problem ist.


----------



## Macromon (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

sowohl an meinerm Rechner wie auch an dem Rechner meiner Frau werden die Blogs nicht richtig angezeigt. Es erscheint dann so wie dieser Beispielblog:

"Mein Magier Macromon hat die Erfolge und errungen."

Das selbe zeigt der Autoblog auch bei den Chars meiner Frau an.

Gibt es da irgend eine Lösung?

Danke schonmal für jegliche Hilfestellung

have fun

Ach ja , habe extra alle Beiträge durchgezappt um zu sehen ob das schonmal gepostet wurde, aber nichts gefunden. Hoffe ich war nicht blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutoron (3. Februar 2009)

Habe das selbe Problem, das sieht sher unschön aus.

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## DruDru (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich benutze Firefox 3.0.4 und habe mit folgenden Sachen zu kämpfen:
Wenn ich die Buffed HP offen habe fangen an Internetseiten wie z.B. Youtube an zu stocken (bei voll geladenen Videos + Bufferung)
Zudem Hatte ich gerade einen harten Fehler von der Sql - Datenbank und Buffed war bei mir kurzzeitig danach nicht mehr erreichbar...
Ist schon schön zu wissen das ihr Spalten wie member_group ect. benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kommt das Fealing auf das sowas bekannt vor kommt von der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Leiden kommen noch, wenn sie wieder auftreten... Ich hab mich mitlerweile fast daran gewöhnt...


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2009)

Die Laggs seit gestern Abend waren leider ein Fehler beim Einspielen neuer Daten. Das entsprechende Script hat die Datenbank zu stark belastet, worauf hin die Webserver natürlich nichts machen können. Das ist wie das Anstehen beim Warten auf die Bananen-Ausgabe, nur dass die Ladentüren noch verschlossen ist, weil der Verkäufer den Schlüssel vergessen hat. Es wollen dann auch immer mehr Leute rein, aber die Straße ist halt irgendwann dicht (Als Ossi darf ich den Vergleich bringen.. *g* ).

Sollte jetzt aber wieder gehen.


----------



## Macromon (12. Februar 2009)

Hat denn keiner eine Lösung zu dem Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (13. Februar 2009)

Macromon schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner eine Lösung zu dem Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Momentan? Autoblog abschalten...  Frei nach Blizz auf Buffed übertragen "Das Problem ist uns bekannt..."


----------



## DruDru (13. Februar 2009)

Das mit der DB hast du recht, ist auch nicht mehr aufgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Laggs sind immer noch da... Besonders wenn die "Einfliegende Werbung" kommt...
Es ist zwar selten, aber dafür doch nervig, wenn man die Buffed Seite dauer offen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um jah nicht das Neueste zu verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür aber die Videos stocken...

LG DruDru


----------



## Agrimor (15. Februar 2009)

DruDru schrieb:


> Also ich benutze Firefox 3.0.4 und habe mit folgenden Sachen zu kämpfen:




Passt nicht voll zum Topic aber aktuell ist 3.0.6...

(Aktuelle Version sollte immer sein, weil es sonst offene Sicherheitslücken gibt)


----------



## Cyrisp (15. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das ein generelles PRoblem oder tritt das bei einer Person auf?



Hallo,

melde mich mal, habe bereits auf 2 Freundesanfragen keine Antwort erhalten, als wir uns mal im Skype unterhielten, sagten beide, sie können sie nicht annehmen.

Viele Grüße Cyr


----------



## EvilDivel (17. Februar 2009)

Ist das eigentlich richtig das rechts im myBuffed Profil die Spielzeit nicht mehr angezeigt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann sie nur noch über den Reiter Spielzeiten ansehen.


----------



## EvilDivel (18. Februar 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber die Spielzeiten sind ja jetzt wieder da nur sind sie nicht mehr geordnet ist das Absicht? Sonst stand ja immer das Spiel mit der meisten Spielzeit ganz oben nun ist alles immer zufällig mal steht eins mit einer Stunde oben dann eins mit 8 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2009)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost aber die Spielzeiten sind ja jetzt wieder da nur sind sie nicht mehr geordnet ist das Absicht? Sonst stand ja immer das Spiel mit der meisten Spielzeit ganz oben nun ist alles immer zufällig mal steht eins mit einer Stunde oben dann eins mit 8 Stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube das hab ich randomisiert. Damit nicht immer die gleichen Spiele da stehen. Wie bei den Gruppen, die werden jetzt auch random angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2009)

Cyrisp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich mal, habe bereits auf 2 Freundesanfragen keine Antwort erhalten, als wir uns mal im Skype unterhielten, sagten beide, sie können sie nicht annehmen.
> 
> Viele Grüße Cyr



Die wurden zwar als PN abgeschickt, aber nicht gespeichert - das Problem sollte jetzt nicht mehr auftauchen, Einfach nochmal anfragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redak (19. Februar 2009)

Also hab grad gemerkt das im WAR teil von buffed de da wo der forenticker sein sollte immer werbung erscheint
find dasn bissl störend da ich mich da doch gern ma durchklicke
wollt nur drauf aufmerksam machen


----------



## Shariko (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab seit letzter Zeit das Problem, dass ich keine Freundesanfragen mehr annehmen kann. Jedesmal, wenn ich auf "Freundesanfrage akzeptieren" klicke, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:
"Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Anfrage konnte nicht angenommen werden."

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Denn ich möchte gern weiter Leute in meine Freundesliste aufnehmen, was ja leider im Moment nicht funzt.

Danke schon mal im voraus für mögliche Lösungen.


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2009)

Das sieht nicht nach Werbung aus - eher nach einem verrutschten Bild, aber ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen - in allen getesteten Browsern (FF3, Safari, IE7, Opera), taucht der Fehler nicht auf.


----------

